# HPX LATCHES



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Playin thru said:


> Trying to find some latches to replace the lovely Querko (perko) latches on my HPX...2 1/2" hole really....anyway can't find anything larger than 2" in stainless...love to see what you boys have dun with yours.


https://www.gemlux.com/1263-2


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2020)

yobata said:


> https://www.gemlux.com/1263-2


This! And make sure to look at the discounted stuff! They have some great deals sometimes!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Man I clicked on this thread just to say Gemlux. Y'all are good.
Their friction hinges are pricey but will keep your wife from constantly slamming your hatches in 9" of water.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boatbrains said:


> This! And make sure to look at the discounted stuff! They have some great deals sometimes!


Wow! You're right!! These are $18 compared to $55+ at reg price
https://www.gemlux.com/4230-13-RETKIT


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2020)

yobata said:


> Wow! You're right!! These are $18 compared to $55+ at reg price
> https://www.gemlux.com/4230-13-RETKIT


And every time I’ve ordered multiples they have come keyed alike! Not that there are tgat many different keys for these things but still very cool imo!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I just replaced mine with the Perkos again. They lasted 20 years.


----------



## Playin thru (Nov 8, 2019)

Thank you gentlemen...


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

try flounderpounder.com also.


----------

